# Bumps with no "heads"?



## dngreenwood (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm new here, so first let me say hello !!!

I have a question, I have what I think is dry acne prone skin and I've noticed for the past few years I have what I call "bumpy road" skin on my cheeks and jaw line. The bumps are low, a little pinkish in color but not rash like, solid to the touch with no discernable head (black or white). Now I know I shouldn't but I have and do squeeze and solid white stuff comes out. Sometimes very thick other times more like silly string. If I leave them alone they just go away usually, one in ten will form a head-usually white.

The real question is are my pores just that clogged or are these bumps something else?


----------



## Hinna (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome to Makeuptalk! Sorry, i can't help but i'm sure some of the other girls will have some answers for you. I just wanted to say hello ... oh, and your description of "silly string" made me laugh - i know exactly what you mean! Sometimes have the same problem, so any answers and thoughts would be most useful to me too!


----------



## Becka (Mar 8, 2006)

I always thought they were a form of acne, but a different kind of stage as the zits that get heads. Just don't play w/ them so they go away and don't get worse!

Anywhoo, welcome to MUT !


----------



## patsluv (Mar 8, 2006)

I too got some bumps with no heads on my forehead, exactly like what you described. I got them the day after I used a new moisturizing cream and they have been there for a week. I hope they will go away after another 2 weeks or so. :scared:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 8, 2006)

First off, welcome to MuT! I'm Lisa. :icon_smil

It sounds like clogged pores so I would exfoliate on a regular basis. Glycolic acid products are also great! You may also want to investigate and see if it's your makeup or heavy creams that could be the culprit.


----------



## dngreenwood (Mar 8, 2006)

silly string was the best way to describe the stuff, LOL. I'll do some searching on the forums for gentle exfoliators-usually they leave my skin drier than the Sahara so I shy away......... but maybe there is one out there for me.

Thanks for the welcomes ladies!


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2006)

i get those too! it sucks cause you can see the texture of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 8, 2006)

i got them awhile ago and freaked out about it (it was on an area around my jaw line). my normal zit stuff didnt work so i went to nordstroms and got DDF Benzoyl Peroxide Gel 5% and it worked very well on getting rid of them quickly.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 8, 2006)

I love the silly string analogy-it is so dead on. You could try exfoliating as mentioned and BP works well too. I just try to leave my face alone sometimes because I always make it worse but it just is so tempting!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to MuT! That's a great question. I have those, too, but I never knew how to describe the problem. It seems like they have gone away for awhile since I started using Almay Skin Clearing foundation - my HG!!


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree, it sounds like clogged pores -- I used to get a lot of them, they would usually come in patches where I would have 10 or 15 bumps next to each other on my forehead. They were small and pink, not big and red with whiteheads like normal acne. My doctor said it was clogged pores caused by my very oily skin, which is different than true acne (acne requires the presence of a certain bacteria). We tried several presriptions, and the best combination I found was using Clindagel twice a day and Tazorac once a day.

Lately I have been using over-the-counter stuff, and Neutrogenia On-The-Spot Treatment (2.5% benzoyl peroxide) has been working very well, *almost* as well as the prescriptions! Most drugstore acne creams have 10% BP which will dry out and irritate almost anyone (it was the only thing that ever dried out my super-oily skin!), but the 2.5% is just as effective as the 10% and it's much less likely to irritate your skin. You can use it as a spot treatment, but I slather it all over my face as a preventative measure and it works great!

I have more info on oily skin and acne in my notepad if you're interested!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Mar 9, 2006)

I get the same thing! Mine are from clogged pores. I usually use some apple cider vinegar or natural white clay to clear out my pores and get rid of the bumps.


----------



## Killah22 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes......you definitely have clogged pores; I know exactly what you are talking about because I'm too am dealing with the same problem. I just purchased some Clean and Clear exfoliating products.......you just have to be patient. Just massage the formula in a circular motion so all of those bumps will rise to the surface, and in due time your pores will come unclogged. You have to eat healthier as well......because in order to see results on the outside, you have to first change what's wrong in the inside.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 9, 2006)

welcome to MUT! i get those sometimes, but mine just go away after a while. it's annoying!


----------



## Leony (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome to MakeupTalk.

I agree with others opinions and suggestions, it's clogged pores. I had that sometimes and what I always do is just leave them alone, put some tea tree oil treatment spot and it usually gets better by the next day.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 9, 2006)

Me too! Ugh I hate pimples..with a passion. Well I agree with the other girls-try a good exfoliator. To keep mine at bay, I use masks (I strongly recommend Mario Badescu's! All natural products and they are great!) and I also steam my face a few times a week over a pot of boiling water. Maybe you could try that and see if it helps.


----------



## dngreenwood (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks so much for all of the advice and letting me know I was not alone in this, lol. I am going to get a list together of some products that you all have recommended. I figured my pores were totally clogged........I'm going to go on a little shopping spree this weekend and get my new regimen under way. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Ley (Mar 9, 2006)

Honestly, honestly....try glycolic acid. Since I've used the GA toner the remaining little bumps that I couldn't banish have disappeared completely. And I've tried a lot of other stuff these last few years but none have worked as well as this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angr89 (Mar 9, 2006)

Now I have some bumps on my forehead &amp; my jawline mostly, I have a few on my cheeks, but nothing comes out of them &amp; there basically clear, it's just I can see them and feel them, don't like my skin not being smooth. What is it that I have &amp; whats best to clear it up?


----------



## JJ84 (Mar 9, 2006)

I get this too! i have it so bad at the moment, I always get it around my jawline but i have loads on forehead now too. Ive been using a glycolic acid toner, buts its dried my skin out completely... maybe im not being gentle enough? Im erally fed up about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my skin looks so nasty these days


----------



## XDelicateX (Mar 10, 2006)

Arghh...I hate those little bumps. My face is basically clear, except for those bumps. I never knew what they were. I am so glad there are such an informative group of people in this forum. Now I know it is due to my clogged pores. I am definitely going to work on unclogging them.


----------



## Razzledazzle (Mar 16, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaargh i have these!

around my chin and at the sides of my top lip.

i'm going to apply a face mask/exfoliate and steam tonight. hopefully that will help open them up and make them go away eventually.


----------



## raizy (Oct 16, 2006)

haha the "silly string" made me laugh! i know exactly what you're trying to say.. i also have those bumps.. i so hate those nasty bumps! i think it's because of having oily skin, too much sweating(in my case), shampoo(because i have lots of it around the hairline) and cosmetics. please recommend a drugstore product w/c has glycolic acid? the ones made for "true" acne never made the bumps disappear.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 16, 2006)

Icky icky! I've never had that happen to me. Sounds like exfoliating is the best thing to do!


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 16, 2006)

I thought it might have been blind pimples, but after reading all the other replies, I agree with that it's most likely clogged pores.


----------



## dngreenwood (Oct 17, 2006)

I started using a "buff puff" with my facial cleanser, whatever I am using that month, and the results have been fab. I also started using the Olay microderm system-I don't love it but it's not irritating my skin or anything so I'm going to use it until it's gone.


----------



## lilshortie (Oct 18, 2006)

u really shouldnt squeeze. cuz it really DOES spread it. i happens to me all the time. i get 1 bump, squeeze it, no only do i have a scar that will last for 3 weeks, but 3 more pimples shows up around the area~


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 18, 2006)

I have this too, but sometimes I have found that exfoliating irritates some already existing zits and that causes even more little bumps to come up.


----------



## Mouna (Oct 18, 2006)

Ohhhh i feel your pain i had themm on my jaw line and cheeks and forhead and chin i had them everywhere and i was so embarssed from them because it will show in lights all bumpyyy and i tryed everything nothing would clear them up the only thing that got rid of them well not all but most 90% of them was glycolic cleanser and retin a gel at night and exfolate once a week with epidermx microdermabrasion if u want if not just get md formulations face and body scrub and dont wear liquid foundation sometimes foundations cause them or moistures u have to watch out what ur using i use glo mineral makeup its mineral makeup its good doesnt clog my pores oh yeah and drink alot of water cut down on junk i dont know but when i cut down of junk my skin gets better

Hope i helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck


----------



## iheartcolor (Oct 18, 2006)

Silly-string is exactly what it looks like! I have those too and I can't help but pick at them...shame shame I know! As someone else mentioned, DDF has an awesome acne line. I *adore* their Acne Pumice Scrub! I know you said you can get dry, but I think if you used it only once or twice a week it would really help!


----------



## ayce (Oct 18, 2006)

what an informative thread! i too get these and how i loathe them with a passion..and yes, squeezing them = more! blah. im a picker too which is hard because i think if i get it out then itll be gone. but nope, not the case at all. have u figured out the culprit for u? i was just on another thread and now i want to slather vaseline on my face..ill do anything to get rid of the bumps lol


----------



## cinni (Oct 18, 2006)

i have that same problem too.

i found out mine was most likely caused by the new foundation i've using

i have since stop using that foundation and it's already clearing up.


----------



## missG (Dec 14, 2006)

oh no!!i have EXACTLY the same problem and it started earlier this year!i thought i was the only one with this problem cause somehow no one can tell me what's wrong with my skin!

the problem is i only have it on my cheeks!the more i squeeze the silly strings, the more they pop out...sometimes i go crazy and squeeze until blood came out, i know that's bad but really frustrating...

does chemical peel help?doctors say it's comedones and somehow the sebum under your skin is clogged and nothing can get rid of it unless u go for chemical peels which are really expensive here, and need to do it around 6 times before can see results!!please help...


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi,

Try to stop the squeezing. Do you wear makeup? Especially blush on your cheeks. If so, make sure you keep your brushes and other makeup tools clean.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 17, 2006)

i got them too!!! its always on my forehead cos of my fringe... i guess it just encourage bacteria colonising the pores or something.


----------



## missG (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks for the info..yupp!now that i think about it..it's probably the brushes..heheh..will try and see if it makes any difference..thanks again and cheers!


----------



## fiji (Feb 10, 2007)

This is my biggest problem. I have changed my cleanser, creams, makeup. they just dont go away no matter what I do.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 10, 2007)

I had something like you, and what i did is i got a gentle exfoliator that i can use day and night, noxema has a good one that doubles as a cleanser!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 10, 2007)

it sometimes happens with clogged pores. basically i describe it as the stage before i have those really annoying white pimples(you know something is growing under your skin, and you know it's a pimple but you can't do anything about it).

what i do is i try to leave my face alone (at least this part), and i use a gentle exfoliator (neutrogena deep clean). this helps a bit.

my dad got me this cream called AurÃ©omycine, and it sort of stops the process, so if you have that bump it will just reduce slowly(the greasy texture is horrible, but it works). it takes about 2-3 days. maybe you can find a cream that does the same?


----------



## Sirithlonn (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah... mine's from my bangs. I never had that when I didn't have bangs. Fusterating!!!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 11, 2007)

i had the same probelm when i was younger and still had bangs. my hairdresser explained it's because bangs get greasy quickly, so it's too greasy you should just wash them. i always thought it was best to just wash my entire hair, and i finally stopped having bangs. too much trouble for me lol.


----------



## cracka (Feb 12, 2007)

My son has them on his cheek sideburn area.

He is 4 yrs old now but has had them since he was a baby I alway thought they were caused from the hair that is not strong enough to break through the surface because they are exactly where a man would have sideburns.

What should I use for him he's only 4


----------



## perlanga (Feb 12, 2007)

I get the same thing. Mines are just clogged pores, I put some Retin-A to loosen up the clog. Also exfoliation is the best thing to prevent them. I usually squeeze them after a steamy shower, some are unclogged, but others need more treatment.


----------



## MayFan (Feb 12, 2007)

I have that problem too, and I've just ordered a sample of Paula's Choice 2% BHA gel.

Others say it works, so I'm willing to import it all the way to Denmark, to try it.

I really hope it works...


----------

